# Tango w/ the mango



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 5, 2015)

The mangrove snapper have moved in onto the nearshore rock breaks... And Im talkin realdeal mangos... 13inchers! YumYum
I limited out with my five in like 30minutes


----------



## Johnny (Apr 5, 2015)

CONGRATS !! Good Job young man !!

Here on the "Right" Coast, I have never limited out on the Mango. (keepers, anyway).


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Apr 6, 2015)

"YoungMan"; if you only really knew...,. 
....I just turned 40!
The mangoes are thick right now.
When I sight fish em, they look like a blood cloud over the rock piles....


----------



## Johnny (Apr 6, 2015)

hahahahaha Being I am two decades past the Half Century mark,
anyone under 60 is considered a Young Man in my book :LMFAO:



ohhhh sight fishing them with ultra light gear would be a BLAST !!!


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (May 12, 2015)

I cant resist their tastiness...
Went and got me four keepers...
Marinading as we speak.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (May 26, 2015)

My PersonalBest inside the bay, 15"
...and a 13.5" to go with:


----------



## trapsteve (Jun 21, 2015)

I see the skyway in your profile pic! I know those waters all to well, lived there for 26 years before moving here to illinois, I love those mangos man!


----------



## Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

When I get down there you guys will have to take me fishing. Usually take the kids to St Petersburg, how far are you from there. :lol: 

Im serious


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jun 27, 2015)

StPetes not far from me.
Im in Tampa.


----------



## trapsteve (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey Leftcoast, do you go to gandy bait and tackle much?


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 3, 2015)

No, I dont TrapperSteve.
Ive been there tho. Occasionally will get shrimp there in the winter when I cant net any bait..


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Jul 3, 2015)

I usually fish my home grounds, the SouthShore.
CockroachBay, South.


----------

